# Favorite square?



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So while making my last few projects, i noticed something puzzling, my cuts werent as dead on square as i wanted. Trying to track down the issue, i managed to conclude that my square, well, isnt. 

So, anybody have a recommendation for their favorite combination square? Im using me framing squares to make sure everything is, well, square at the moment, but id still like to find a solid combo square that i can trust to say square without dropping 100 on a starret


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the "squares" that you will find in stores are sufficiently accurate for woodwork. Particularly the smaller combo ones like you are writing about.

Before purchasing you can always check a square that you are thinking of buying. That way you will not run into a surprise when you get home.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know how you can check a square in the store. You might check one square against other ones there but you wouldn't know which one was right and it's possible all of them are wrong in the same way. The only thing you could do is check it when you get home and if it's defective take it back. Even framing squares can be off. I bought one once that was out of square.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I've got a Starrett tri-square--it has stayed accurate for many years.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't know how you can check a square in the store. You might check one square against other ones there but you wouldn't know which one was right and it's possible all of them are wrong in the same way. The only thing you could do is check it when you get home and if it's defective take it back. Even framing squares can be off. I bought one once that was out of square.


For the "square" part are you not familiar with drawing a line and then flipping and drawing another line? Very accurate. When I go to the store to buy a square I take a piece of cardboard and pencil with me.

Also  see this. 

For angles other than 90 degrees I would take with me a cheap drafting tool of whatever angel I wanted to check.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> For the "square" part are you not familiar with drawing a line and then flipping and drawing another line? Very accurate. When I go to the store to buy a square I take a piece of cardboard and pencil with me.
> 
> Also  see this.
> 
> ...


Yes you can check a square but you can only get so much accuracy in the store and if you can determine there is a problem how do you know which square is the problem or if all of them is the problem.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Yes you can check a square but you can only get so much accuracy in the store and if you can determine there is a problem how do you know which square is the problem or if all of them is the problem.


I can check in the store just as well as at home. Whether one square or all squares are good or bad does not matter. The "flip" method tells you whether or not a square is at 90 degrees. It does not check one square against another.

The last time I bought a square I did this and only found one square that I would buy out of 6 on the rack.

I also do this check at home to be sure a square has not been dropped and is not out of "square." 

This works on any type of square from a "try" square to a 2' carpenters square. It is most important to often check the combination squares with the moveable "ruler."

George


----------



## hext10 (Dec 10, 2013)

Woodpeckers anything. These are insanely accurate


----------



## dummkauf (Jun 11, 2010)

*Engineers squares*

If you just want a "square" square on the cheap, go with the engineer squares. Lee Valley sells them and I'm pretty sure I've seen these at Woodcraft and Rockler too.

I've got 2 of them, and they are dead square, though to be honest I have a couple old Starett combo square(4" and 12") that I use for most tasks and greatly prefer them over the engineers squares I have. Used Sarett's pop up on craigslist and ebay quite a bit, and are a lot cheaper(though still pricier than engineers squares) than buying new, but you take the risk as to what the previous owner did to them.

Cheap and accurate = engineers squares.
Moderately priced and accurate = used starett's

Or just make your own wooden try square. Christopher Schwarz has beaten this one to death and you can find pointers on building them on his blog.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

dummkauf said:


> If you just want a "square" square on the cheap, go with the engineer squares. Lee Valley sells them and I'm pretty sure I've seen these at Woodcraft and Rockler too.
> 
> I've got 2 of them, and they are dead square, though to be honest I have a couple old Starett combo square(4" and 12") that I use for most tasks and greatly prefer them over the engineers squares I have. Used Sarett's pop up on craigslist and ebay quite a bit, and are a lot cheaper(though still pricier than engineers squares) than buying new, but you take the risk as to what the previous owner did to them.
> 
> ...


Actually looking for a sliding blade combo square, but thank for the lee valley link. As some point ive been meaning to pick up an engineers square, but the cheapest i could previously find were at grizzly and those didnt seem too popular. Im more inclined to trust the lee valley ones anyway


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Favorite maker;Brown & Sharpe,baby.Favorite "type";Same co's vernier protractor.Your grandchildren will be fighting over them,haha.

Very best luck on your quest!!


----------

